# Best clinic for donor egg IVF Ireland



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi guys,

Not sure if there are many from Ireland on this forum.

Would really appreciate any advice or experience from anyone who's had IVF with own eggs or donor eggs in clinics in Ireland.

Thanks soooo much!!!


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Everyone seems to go to SIMS and they are pretty good with other medical conditions that can impact ivf 
Probably worth a consult at least


----------



## mummy2016 (Jun 17, 2016)

hello
JennyH1
hope you keeping well didn't want to read and run , about clinics in Ireland , i think most people go abroad to be honest
i personally had treatment at the Sims in 2012 and was not impressed, every one is different with their experiences when it comes to clinics
am looking into Cyprus clinics, and i think lots of people in Ireland do go to Spain. its up to you really like i said every one's experience is different
.all the best


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

And Kent Ayers facilitates donor egg abroad but with treatment here too.  I think he’s the Beacon.


----------



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

ZC it's me JennyH from our Spain Vistahermosa thread    Fancy seeing you here...lol
C'mere if you read my last post on our Vistahermosa thread you'll understand why I'm researching clinics at home. It's sooooo complicated but my post will explain!!
Thanks for tip on SIMS...we had a few of our own egg cycles there but their waiting list is massive due to back logs from Covid.

Anyway ZC I'm trying to get my head around this diagnoses of autoimmune disease and see if I can stick with Vista. I mentioned in my post a satellite clinic...it was Kent I was talking about   great minds think alike!! I don't know much about him though so not really sure yet. Also did you know Waterstone deal with UR Vista?!?! I didn't realise that but not sure about their either. I'm finding it very hard to find any evidence of anyone using them for donor eggs!!
Anyway hope all's well ZC. Give us an update on our thread re your next transfer xx

Mummy2016 - thanks a mil for that input. I agree clinics abroad are better but I've just been diagnosed with an autoimmune disease and my endo wants me to find a clinic in Ireland. It's beyond painful. Best of luck with Cyprus clinics xx


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Going to message you


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

just to say that the 'Eggdonationfriends.com ' is based in Ireland as I asked them today ........x


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Didn’t know that snowdropwood thanks


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@ snowdropwood - thank you for info x


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Snowdrop. Am considering this myself too now. Since last one failed. May just look to stay here. Keep it simple. 
How are you getting on?


----------

